# ******* Spring Compressor



## MOSTHATED59

I just put the HL springs on my quad and had to come up with a differnt way to compress the springs since the auto parts coil spring compressor would not fit on my springs. Ive herd of guys doing this befor so i thought i'd give it a shot. I put the end of the shock into a vice then used a rachet strap to compress the spring. This is a cheap way of doing it but it is a little scary to do and I wouldnt recommend it but it will work.


----------



## brute for mud

that looks scary but worked


----------



## MOSTHATED59

Ya it was it poped off a couple times, talk about makeing your heart skip a beat or two. But the first one took about an hour to figure out, but after that we knocked the other three out in 20 min.


----------



## Waddaman

Thats the only way i do it.. lol never had it fall off though


----------



## sloboy

i have done it with ratchet straps to but not like that!! i used 3 straps looped thru the spring itself so there was no way of slipping off and could work them one by one, but hey man it works!


----------



## MOSTHATED59

The first stock spring we took off we put the end of the shock into the hitch receiver of a truck and then used the rachet straps to compress it down. LOL it worked but that was a little to rednecktified even for me, plus if it would have shot off the neighbors would have been pretty mad if it took out their window.


----------



## JPs300

A #24 worm clamp(typical screw type "hose clamp") will fit nicely around 3 coils; put two on opposite each other and go back and forth tightening them down. - Wotks like a charm, and a lot less scary; just use quality clamps and only use them twice before trashing them. They're too cheap to over stress more than once or twice.


----------

